# 3 puppies! **update after the visit pg 4**



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

I have been wanting a chi for almost a year now, I am finally in a position where it is possible! I contacted a breeder in my area and she has three little girls. I am going to meet them soon to see which one's personality fits me best, but I am curious which do you like most?


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

awwww, i personally like the black and tan girl


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

I like the first one


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the third one, but they are all really cute


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

I love,love, love the second one! She is very pretty!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

im partial to the black and tan but i like the first!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Black and Tan Soooooo cute


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I love the little light tan and white one in the middle and the black and tan. They are adorable!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

thats hard to answer they are all so cute! I would probably go for the second or third one


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

I love the first one. The second one is adorable too. I think you _will_ know when you see them. You're so lucky. Girls seem to be so hard to find, at least in our neck of the woods. They charge more for them too.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg i love them all, but i am partial to the black and tan of course....she s soooo cute! omg i want her lol


----------



## tuckasocki (Jan 14, 2006)

oh my! what a decision to have to make!! i just got my first chi exactly a month ago and i already want another!!

good luck deciding!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

lucky you!!! very hard to choose!! although I'm partial to the blk& tan cause my granma's chico was that color


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I love them all!! They're all so different and perfect. First I was like "Ooo look at the first one!!" And then I saw the adorable light second one...and then the cute black and tan one!!
I'm pretty partial to the lighter colored ones- but they're all so cute! What a variety!!
So I guess you'll just have to see what personality fits you best.

Edit: My mom likes the first one the best, lol.
And I agree with whoever it was that said you'll know in your heart which one is yours when you meet them.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I love, love, love the black & tan girl!! She is sooooooooo sweet!! 

Good luck deciding! :wink:


----------



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes I looove the black and tan one too! I am liking the first one more and more even though at first reaction I liked the second best LoL. . . I will decide when I meet them and keep everyone updated. I will take lots of pictures of "the one" and a couple of the others to keep too, lol. I am so so excited. They are $550, that's a good price for a female I thought.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah, it's definitely better to make your decision in person if you have that option.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I love the first one.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

The last one speaks to me  but the second is awesome too oh the first one is too they're all cute eeny meeny miney


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats and good luck on your decision! Let her pick you!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

The first one (titled puppy 3) is great! She looks so alert and aware, could be a very fun dog!


----------



## fidipepi (Jan 22, 2006)

I love the first one, she is soooo cute.
Please keep us updated which one you choose, it´s exciting

Gismos, Pepis, Ursels and Fips mom


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I esp. like B&T but they are all so cute so at least you can focus on who's personality you like best.

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

all of them are so sweet. but i like the second one the best.
let us know which one you choose


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Well we're really no help... everyone is picking different puppies lol I like the first one


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

there all lovely i like the black and tan girl and the second one


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Get all of them!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awwww, the first one looks like my baby so of course I think that ones best  pero, I LOVE the tan one too - all 3, I say pick all 3!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I like the first one.


----------



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

I am going to visit them on Friday and perhaps put down the deposit. The breeder said that first brown and white one is a "stinker" that she's a spitfire She said the second one had a good temperament, and the third one seemed particularly smart. There is also a little boy too that looks like the third one as well as a tiny fawn longhaired girl. But she is more expensive, she said because she could be show quality with her head shape and whatnot. I will let everyone know on Friday along with many more pictures.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

oooo the long haired sounds pretty!!!!


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

i like the second girl. Very cute. Temperment is super important.


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

All three of them are adorable. What a hard decision!!!! If I could, I would want to take all of them home.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love the first one - it reminds me of my Bosco!


----------



## emmalf (Jan 22, 2006)

i like the black and tan but u will know when u go which one is right for u


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

the black and tan intelligence is great but the secod ones good too


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I love the 2nd one!! She is so beautiful! The other 2 are adorable, too, but she looks really unique. It's going to be a hard decision for you!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

the 3rd one looks alot like minnie. they all sound lovely.i would go with whichever one has a good temperment. :wink:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

TK said:


> I love,love, love the second one! She is very pretty!!


 I agree. PRECIOUS! But the black and Tan is nice. I already have a tricolor, so ya know.....I would want something different. If you're out to get a black and tan, I would go for that one. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

*I went to visit today*

I have only narrowed it down to two: The brown and white one was a little bossy, but still very playful. However I think it's between the cream and the black and tan: Argh I can't post my pics from the visit! I will work on fixing that.

Cream and White: She's a little bit bigger than the others, to mature at around 6 lbs. She's very sweet and slept on my lap and seemed a little calmer than the rest. 

Black and Tan: Petite and sooo pretty. She was always wanting my attention, she seems like she will be wanting a lot of attention all the time, but she was soo beautiful. She eventually fell asleep on my lap too.

Both were very playful? Any more opinions? I am having the hardest time deciding. . .


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Sounds like the brown and white may be the alpha. 

Well, at least you narrowed it down to two. I was just looking at their photos again, and the black one has the nicest face. Her features seemed so perfect. I do like the cream and white too. She reminds me of a creamsicle or something. What to do, what to do?!! Nice to be able to have some choices with females. There doesn't seem to be enough females to go around.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Cream and white is my vote!! Good luck!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I vote for the black & tan!! I ♥ black & tans and I think that she'd be more fun because she's more playful than the other. :wink:


----------



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

I chose the cream and white one. I thought the black and tan was so pretty but today she seemed a bit more timid than the cream and white one. I am so excited and posting pictures on the picture board, check it out!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your new cream and white hi, have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I love the black and tan


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Of Course I love the black and tan one.... :lol:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'd take the black and tan


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

aww congrats, very tought choice, sounds like they were all very unique in personality in looks.
I was drawn to them all from the photos, i want another!
mia
x


----------

